# Enekuro's Gold Avatar Shop



## Enekuro (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi! My name is Enekuro, and this is my avatar shop. Simple, eh?

Anyway examples?:
(All avatars available with/without text)
TCG Pokemon Avatars









More coming soon...

Pokemon Avatars













Sprite Avatars










Other






Non-pokemon Avatars










Use credit when you use my avatar.


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 8, 2009)

I think I used to have an avatar shop actually.... Anyway, can I have a Zubat avatar with the official art and a dark blue background. Also, text saying Zubat, thanks.


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy (Feb 8, 2009)

Please make an avatar with red, green ,blue and yellow bars for the Kanto starter sprites and a pikachu sprite.


----------



## wolftamer9 (Feb 8, 2009)

can you make an avatar with this picture





sayiing the word "stranglicious" in black or gold?


----------



## Mewtwo (Feb 8, 2009)

Yo! Can I have an avatar of Lucario, possibly recolored white like a choice in SSBB, and it says "Lucky" in cursive writing? Not TCG, please. Don't care background. Thanks!


----------



## wolftamer9 (Feb 16, 2009)

on second thought, could you use this one? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




and are you planning to leave this thread to die, by chance?


----------

